# PM-935 - remove quill stop micro-screw / quill stop knob



## jaychris (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm installing a Z-axis DRO on the quill and for the installation, I need to remove/replace the quill stop knob on the quill stop micro screw.  Before I start caveman'ing it and removing parts that look related to the assemby, I thought I would see if there is anyone here who knows the procedure, or at least a general outline of the process and parts involved.

I'm using the parts guide as a rough guide, but the photocopied pages are way over-contrasted and I can barely make out the various parts involved.

Here is a picture of the part(s) I want to change out:


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 16, 2014)

Screw the micrometer dial up towards the top of the screw.  Slide the snap ring up the screw a bit.  Remove the lever screw as in the picture.  At that point everything pretty much falls out the bottom.  Finish removing the micrometer dial and the snap ring.  Assemble in reverse order.


----------



## jaychris (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## jaychris (Sep 16, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> Screw the micrometer dial up towards the top of the screw.  Slide the snap ring up the screw a bit.  Remove the lever screw as in the picture.  At that point everything pretty much falls out the bottom.  Finish removing the micrometer dial and the snap ring.  Assemble in reverse order.



90% there.  Just need to figure out how to remove the reverse trip ball lever and I think it will drop out like you said.  It looks like the lever has a threaded insert facing out, so maybe I just need to find a matching screw to pull it out with...


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 16, 2014)

Normally they just fall out when you remove the lever screw. That screw is an inch or so long, it may have a grub screw in there to lock it in place.


----------



## jaychris (Sep 16, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> Normally they just fall out when you remove the lever screw. That screw is an inch or so long, it may have a grub screw in there to lock it in place.




I actually had the right thread screw on hand and it pulled right out.  The rest of it dropped out just like you said.  Thanks again!


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 16, 2014)

My pleasure.  I've had them apart a few times.  Your lever screw must be different than I have ever seen.  Normally they are about an inch or so long, bit the pin and the screw are all one piece.  It sounds like yours is a 2 piece system.  I learn something new every day.


----------

